# Lake fishing can be tough



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Reaching out to any OGF members that fish on lakes. I am more of a river fisherman with pretty good turnouts. But as soon as I get to a lake I feel like a rookie. When I'm out I'm usually fishing for bass or pike. I try to drift the shallows casting where I see that looks appealing for fish but my results are none to pleasing. Thanks for anything you can help with!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Just keep it up until you learn the lake you are on. Try fishing away from the shallows and look for structure in different areas of the lake. Where there is structure there are usually fish although some fish will suspend out over open water.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

gph19 said:


> Reaching out to any OGF members that fish on lakes. I am more of a river fisherman with pretty good turnouts. But as soon as I get to a lake I feel like a rookie. When I'm out I'm usually fishing for bass or pike. I try to drift the shallows casting where I see that looks appealing for fish but my results are none to pleasing. Thanks for anything you can help with!


Try moving away from the shallows and to different areas of the lake you are on. Look for underwater structure in different parts of the lake. Where there is structure there are usually fish although some fish will suspend out over open water too. Don't forget to fish open water also.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was beginning to think so and it helps hearing that my train of thought was on the right track. Next time out I'll spend some more time further out. I appreciate the help immensely!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Get a good fishing map of the lake you are fishing. If you know the seasonal movements of the species(bass?) your after, along with the map and depth finder, you should be able find the areas that will be productive. This will help you eliminate a lot of water, and not be so overwhelmed.


----------

